# Can you feel your dogs microchip?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Ollie was microchipped as a pup, and tonight I felt this small, hard lump on his shoulder. I thought it was a wart or something, until i looked and didn't find anything on the skin, the lump was in the skin. It was about 1cm long and thin. I thought it must be his microchip, but I've never felt it before and it should have settled by now  3 years later and why is it so moveable and so near the skin?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I think dont quote me tho that they can move about


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i doubt its the microchip there only the size of a grain of rice.x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

yes i can feel Bella's. It moves a tiny bit but is pretty much where it was inserted almost 2 years ago.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I cant feel my dogs chips but have been told that they can move about!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

I made a post about this the other day in the health section ('strange lump'). I'm going to the vet anyway on Thursday so will get it confirmed but I'm pretty sure it's her microchip I can feel. Its on the bottom of her shoulder blade, about 1cm long and thin. She only had it done about 4 months ago.

Will let you know what the vet says about it on Thursday.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I can feel my kittens but she is small and only just had it done,the shoulder blade is the place they implant them,they can migrate too even as far to the end of a paw has been known.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep Percys is on the right side of his neck.


----------



## lewis_m15 (Mar 15, 2011)

I could feel my cats her whole life, it had moved round to her side by her shoulder. They can, and quite often do, migrate. If I felt hard enough I used to be able to feel my shar peis under his wrinkles!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

It is on the right side of neck. Its strange I've never felt it before (maybe his collar has been covering it up all this time). But I'd like to know what your vet says on Thursday, Mckenzie please. thanks.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep I can feel Dave's. It's on his right shoulder blade at the front by his chest 

I cant feel Dixies but I can feel Trixie the staffys.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Willow's is between his shoulder blades about an inch below his white spot and Buck's is in the front of his shoulder.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never been able to feel Benji's or Tipsy's but when they had their eye tests done, the scanner bleeped right where they were implanted so they obviously haven't moved and are between the shoulder blades. Rusty's I can feel, it's moved to his shoulder, it's about a cm long and thin too and I know it's the chip because I saw the size of them before they went in. Coco's has moved quite a way, the eye guy had trouble finding it, we knew she'd been done so he went right around her top half and eventually found it on the front of her chest.

We had the puppies chipped before they left and one pup had to be done 3 times  he was the only one that panicked and wriggled. The first time the implanter tried it must have been stuck in his coat cos it came out when he went back in the crate and just good luck that OH spotted it and brought it into the room. The 2nd time she tried, again he was wriggling and I held him back end so he couldn't shoot forward again, no good, it must have gone straight through to the other side or not under the skin at all cos I felt it in his coat and it landed in my hand, it went in the 3rd time though, I felt right through his coat but could feel nothing and the scanner picked it up. The first pup done, I could feel that his had moved by the time we got home, it's on his shoulder in much the same place as his dads.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im almost certain thats what it is. my willow's migrated so it sits on a bone at top of her front leg. i cant feel brambles but i assume it stayed put but of course willow had to be different  got her vet checked to make sure i was right though. i was!


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I can feel Tilly, Toby and Louie's but not Soph's she has really thick skin.

My sisters JRT Ruby is shorthaired and you can see her microchip which is at the top of her leg.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I can feel Ziggy's, which is on her shoulder blade. Can't feel Kite's, it's where it was put in. I know 'cos I have a scanner and check them from time to time.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

I was at the vet today with Kenzie and while I was there asked about her microchip. He said it was quite normal to be able to feel them and nothing to worry about


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't feel Otto's but Alfie's is very easy to feel right between his shoulder blades and you can also see the lump quite clearly if he lies in a certain position.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I can feel the microchip between the shoulder blades and neck of both of mine. It does feel larger than a grain of rice to me, but not by a huge amount. It's very movable, particularly on Nero who is the king of loose scruff-skin. I've never found the chip in my cat, and when I picked her up from the rspca centre they had to rechip her in front of me as the first one had disappeared. I hope she hasn't 'absorbed' another one! :lol:


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Ollie was microchipped as a pup, and tonight I felt this small, hard lump on his shoulder. I thought it was a wart or something, until i looked and didn't find anything on the skin, the lump was in the skin. It was about 1cm long and thin. I thought it must be his microchip, but I've never felt it before and it should have settled by now  3 years later and why is it so moveable and so near the skin?


No. but then again I haven't got a dog. My OH won't let me have one.


----------

